# What should I do when I have to sit through a test



## Girl123 (Jun 28, 2014)

During midterm exams each test is about 2 hours in dead silence. What should I do so I dont have to go to the bathroom a lot during the exams. What do you guys do when you have to take long tests


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

Assuming you are talking about diarrhea, loperamide should help.


----------



## MasaiLorrn (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi, I spoke to my head of year about my IBS who got in touch with the exams officer at my school. He told me that there was someone else in the year above who also had IBS (which was a bit of a relief). He asked me what would help so I asked to get placed right at the back of the hall (where I could leave from the back to the toilet). I also had a panic attack during one of my exams. They were totally understanding and waited for me to calm down before starting the time for me again and they waited until I had finished and everyone had left. A lot of people used to ask questions before but I'd just ignore, now that they're used to it, they don't really bother.


----------



## dessertivore (Nov 21, 2015)

MasaiLorrn said:


> I spoke to my head of year about my IBS who got in touch with the exams officer at my school. He told me that there was someone else in the year above who also had IBS (which was a bit of a relief). He asked me what would help so I asked to get placed right at the back of the hall (where I could leave from the back to the toilet).


I've done the same and I'm hopefully going to get optional rest breaks (so I don't lose precious exam time if I need to spend 20 minutes on the toilet) and be near the door.

The last few years I didn't do that for exams though, so if I was worried of needing the toilet I just took less laxatives (I have IBS-C), though this often led to a stomach ache :/ Other tips: eat super carefully around exams, get enough sleep, always bring water into exams (if I don't drink after taking my medicine I'm more likely to get cramps) and try to not stress, cos the worst that happens is you have to retake the exam cos you lost so much time on the toilet- though it's unlikely that that would happen, it always comforts me to know that the worst case scenario is actually not THAT bad


----------

